# Best Rod & Reel for Kids



## ebcdave (Mar 30, 2010)

The best rod and reel I have found, for kids, is a Ugly Stick 5' ultralight rod and a Daiwa 40XD underspin reel. The rod is the right size and will take a beating like no other. Kids can handle the underspin easily because it has better balance than a spincast. A spin cast always seems to turn over in small hands and then it is backwards. I recommend this outfit and feel it is worth the price of $40 to $50, maybe cheaper on sale. What have you had good or bad luck with? Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool!

Thinking of picking up a new combo for the little guy. This might be the ticket.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2010)

Jim said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Thinking of picking up a new combo for the little guy. This might be the ticket.



I think you shoudl go with a Legend Elite and a Sol. Just in case he decides not to fish :mrgreen:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 30, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool!
> ...



HAHAHAHA!! That really made my morning a little better. Good one. :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Mar 30, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool!
> ...


my wife's first and only baitcast setup was a loomis cranking stick and a dawia crazy cranker total price around $440 and to my disappointment she went back to her spin cast rod and reel I was so upset and was worried i had wasted the money..

goods news is she lets me use the combo


----------



## gizfawfish (Apr 18, 2010)

I just use a small graphite spinnin rod around 5-6 long and then attach a cheep spinnin reel to it. because if its fro the kids you dont need anything powerful and fancy for some small bluegill


----------



## minicuda (Apr 19, 2010)

My kid has one of those rocket rods, he loves it and has out fished me on many occasions with it.


----------

